
Black List – Most popular not-yet-produced Movies - scottporad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_List_(survey)
======
scottporad
This is the guy who created the Black List:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_Leonard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_Leonard)

